# Cautiously pregnant after 2 miscarriages



## Gem09

Hi Ladies

I feel soooo scared, im 5 weeks and 1 day pregnant.

Had 2 miscarriages in 18 months, both losses where about 9 weeks.

Im scared to go for an early scan incase they tell me bad news, im worried that my boobs only sometimes hurt, the only real symptoms i have are feeling really tired and feeling sick.

Any positive stories out there id love to hear.

xxx


----------



## nicksi27

Just wanted to say congratulations on your bfp - i hope it all goes well for you this time. PAL is such an anxious time but you WILL get through it. i was scared of my early scan because i was terrified they were gonna tell me something horrible but it turned out just fine. Also at 5 weeks i think i only had sore boobs thats it x


----------



## Gem09

Thankyou!

I really hope this one sticks this time.

Going to ring EPAC this week to get an early scan.

Just hope the next few weeks go quick and that i get over that 12 weeks.


Im from North East England too, where abouts are you?
xxx


----------



## nicksi27

yeah give them a ring that what i did. They made me a routine appt for 12 weeks and when i recieved it i rang them and said can i come in sooner because ive got a lot of questions and im stressing out and they saw me the next day in the clinic. I had my first appointment at 8+4 i think and had a scan that day (didnt know i was having a scan and nearly had a heart attack when they asked me to go for one!!). 

im in middlesbrough btw. my hospital is james cook hospital. xx


----------



## Gem09

Thats like me i have soooo many questions haha! I will feel more relaxed i think if i get an early scan and have a chat with EPAC!

I was born in Middlesbrough, live in stockton now!

xxx


----------



## nicksi27

Is your hospital north tees then? I think you have to be booked in by your midwife first (i had to). So if you see your midwife at 8 weeks then ring the hospital straight away they might see you earlier. fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Gem09

Thanks!

Yeah North Tees!
Last time EPAC just told me to ring them when i got to 6 weeks and they would book me in!

I will ring midwife aswell.

How have you been with your pregnancy?

xxx


----------



## nicksi27

aw thats good then at least they are being helpful and you will get your early scan. I think the early scan helped because at first i couldnt believe that there was actually a baby in there lol, i felt like i was kidding myself!! 

I must admit this pregnancy has been hard but its understandable really - getting past the next few scans would mean i could relax. Ive got three scans in the next 7 weeks - so im looking at each one like a milestone to reach. Im sure when you get past 9 weeks you will feel better too because you will be past your scary stage. xxx


----------



## Gem09

Yeah it is understandable hun, got to keep thinking positive and your right, each scan will be a milestone.

Ive been feeling really sicky lately, keep needing to drink Orange Juice, lol. Just cant wait till i get booked in for early scan.

When i went for my 9 week scan last time, i was overjoyed, seen the hearbeat, then 2 weeks later no heartbeat, devestated, same with the 1st pregnancy but i found out then at my 12 week scan, its like it cant get past the fetus stage. 

Fingers crossed this will be my 3rd time lucky.

Good Luck to ya hun, im sure everything will be fine xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Hi,
Just spotted this thread and was wondering how you are getting on. I am five weeks after two mc and also petrified!
Have an early scan at 7 and half weeks but just feel that's too early as both my miscarriages were later than that.
Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## Gem09

twinkletots said:


> Hi,
> Just spotted this thread and was wondering how you are getting on. I am five weeks after two mc and also petrified!
> Have an early scan at 7 and half weeks but just feel that's too early as both my miscarriages were later than that.
> Fingers crossed for us all!

Hiya

Im 6 weeks 2 days now and have an early scan this thursday.

My miscarriages seemed to happen after 9 weeks, so im going to ask for another scan round a bout then.

Do you have any symptoms?

Im feeling sick ever other day, stuffy nose and really sensitive nipples.

Fingers crossed this is 3rd time lucky for us both xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Hi Gem, good to hear all going well for you so far.

I have had almost no symptoms apart from bloating and eating like a horse! Howver today my boobs feel bigger and more sensitive and have mild quease. Hoping the quease will curb my eating or I am going to end up like the side of a house!

Already feel like have been pregnant for months. Think I will ask for another scan too, are they usually quite good about doing that?


----------



## Gem09

Haha yeah some days I could eat a horse other days I'm like eurrghh no food at all!

Yeah they can be quite good at letting you have another scan! I'm going to make sure they let me have a scan at 9-10 weeks! 

Really trying to keep positive this time!

Have you booked in with a midwife yet? 

xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Gem09 said:


> Haha yeah some days I could eat a horse other days I'm like eurrghh no food at all!
> 
> Yeah they can be quite good at letting you have another scan! I'm going to make sure they let me have a scan at 9-10 weeks!
> 
> Really trying to keep positive this time!
> 
> Have you booked in with a midwife yet?
> 
> xxx

Yeah saw midwife last Monday, she was 45 minutes late for my appt and rushed off her feet so didn't get chance to ask all I wanted or request my preferred scan date.
Think I will force the issue for another one too, otherwise will just be thinking about it all the time.

I am trying to keep positive too, sometimes I feel great and sometimes I feel a bit nervy. Are you feeling good on the whole? Did you get any investigations after your m/c's?


----------



## Gem09

twinkletots said:


> Gem09 said:
> 
> 
> Haha yeah some days I could eat a horse other days I'm like eurrghh no food at all!
> 
> Yeah they can be quite good at letting you have another scan! I'm going to make sure they let me have a scan at 9-10 weeks!
> 
> Really trying to keep positive this time!
> 
> Have you booked in with a midwife yet?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Yeah saw midwife last Monday, she was 45 minutes late for my appt and rushed off her feet so didn't get chance to ask all I wanted or request my preferred scan date.
> Think I will force the issue for another one too, otherwise will just be thinking about it all the time.
> 
> I am trying to keep positive too, sometimes I feel great and sometimes I feel a bit nervy. Are you feeling good on the whole? Did you get any investigations after your m/c's?Click to expand...

Cant believe she was 45 mins late, id be annoyed im very impatient lol!
Think i will book in with midwife after this scan!

Ohhhh im nevry all the time. Think i will be till i get over 12 weeks!
No they wouldnt investigate anything, they said would have to have 3 miscarriges before they would do anything which i think isnt right!
My miscarriage in may i was admitted to hosptial as lost lots of blood, was put on a drip for 6 hours! Couldnt bare to go though that again.

My hubby keeps saying 3rd times a charm, i hope hes right and this one sticks!

xxx


----------



## twinkletots

I agree, third time lucky!
I got a couple of investigations cos I am over 35 so they only wait until you have 2 m/c's but everything came back normal which is good.
Looks like we just had a bit of crappy luck but I feel positive for us.

Think you have a scan today? good luck! I will think of you and send out a ton of sticky :dust:


----------



## Gem09

Least everything came back normal hun!

Wasnt much to see on my scan, wasnt unusual they said as only 6 weeks 4 days so they have booked me in for another on the 18th, i'll be 8 weeks 1 day then so hopefully see abit more.

Yeah im feeling positive for us aswell - Tons of sticky.

Hope ypur scan goes well.

xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Great to hear your scan went well gem! Fingers crossed for the next one too. Did they offer you the other one or did you ask for it?
Less than two weeks until my scan but its too long to wait! 
Have you told anyone ur pregnant yet? I haven't except one friend. I have such a major bloat on though I look about six months


----------



## Gem09

They offered me another scan. Im starting to worry abit now though incase they dont see anything on the next scan, hubby keeps reasurring me that he seen a little white bit on scan, which i did too but the sonographer was like its to small to measure.

Roll on next tuesday, hopefully the next few weeks will fly for us!

Havent told anyone yet, if all is well, we thought telling people Christmas day would be nice.

Awww i havent had much bloating, but feel sicky now and again.

xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Hey, how's it going?
Hope you're still good and getting ever closer to next scan, woo hoo!
I am having worries re: stickiness of this bean as cramping last night then no symptoms today.
Trying to stay positive but really scared.


----------



## Gem09

Hey, im a nervous wreck, scan tomorrow afternoon, cant help but think it will be bad news, i still have sore boobs, and still feel sicky now and again.

The cramping may be due to the uterus expanding hun.
How you feeling today?

It is hard but we have to stay positive.

xxx


----------



## twinkletots

I am feeling much better today thanks gem. Cramps have eased and hoping they were just uterus like you say.
Will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending my best positive vibes your way. It's hard not to imagine the worst but chances are everything will be fine and you will see the reassuring beat of your wee beans heart.

Good luck and keep me posted! :dust:


----------



## Gem09

I just wish it was 5pm tomorrow then i know, scan is at 3pm. I'll let you know how it goes.

I just want to get past that 12 week stage, never been passed that, thats a milestone to look forward to.

Glad your feeling much better hun.

Im sat at work now drinking diluted orange juice, stops me feeling like i want to throw up.

xxx


----------



## Gem09

Hey, how you feeling?

Scan went well, feeling more positive, measured 8 weeks, seen the flicker of the hearbeat!
Got another scan booked in for 2nd Jan!

Xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Aww that's great news, so pleased for you. Are you feeling any more relaxed about things yet or still nervous as hell?!
My first scan is on friday, can't wait but so desperate for it to be good news.
Will you get another scan after 2nd Jan or will it be 12 week one next?
I really hope I get another after Fri cos next one not due until I am 13 weeks and can't wait that long!


----------



## Gem09

I'll still be nervous till i get to 12 weeks, feel bit more postive but still have moments when i think ohhh god, suppose thats natural.

How many weeks will you be on Friday hun for the scan? When you have had it just ask for another in 10 days or so.

Ive got the midwife coming to my house Friday afternoon.

I think when ive had 10 week scan (EPAC have booked that scan in with the Consultant) i'll just wait for the 12 week one.

Let me know how the scan goes. 

Good luck, ill be thinking of you xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Hi, got san today at 7w4days and delighted to say there was a heartbeat! so relieved, was just waiting for him to say there was nothing there.
I asked for another scan and am now getting one in 3 weeks. They didn't offer me one so glad I asked but seriously 3 weeks!! may as well be 3 months with time being in slow motion right now. 
Hoping Christmas will keep me busy for a while.
Did you have midwife today? how you feeling?
x


----------



## Gem09

Awww that's great news hun! 
I'm glad you asked about another scan, can't believe they didn't offer you one! 
I'm not feeling to bad thanks, still have the odd sicky day and jeeeeze my boobs are sore!
Went fine with the midwife, seeing her again on the 8th! She turned up half hour late, so didn't get to go through everything as I was going to get my hair done!

I'm hoping christmas keeps me busy to then I won't be thinking of allsorts!

Have a lovely Christmas xxx


----------



## Maregracy

I am sorry gem. I too am pregnant after two losses, mine were much earlier 5wks or so, and I am nervous now, I can't imagine having to wait that long to get over the milestone week. I wish you the best. I too struggle with lack of symptoms... My chest doesn't hurt at all!! I want them to ache and swell like everyone els! I am nauseous though, just hoping that it isn't from a bug :)


----------



## Gem09

Aww sorry to hear that, how far are you now?
I'm 9 weeks tomorrow and still have sicky days and sore boobs!
Every pregnancy and woman is different so I keep thinking that!
Just can't wait for next scan! I feel different with this pregnancy so hopefully its 3rd time lucky! Xxx


----------

